# Affirmations



## Scott.S

Here is one that I wrote for myself... I read this out loud as many times as I can in a day. I believe Affirmations can work, but you must read them with conviction. (Believe in what you are reading) I have many more that I read to myself that are related to addressing the other issues in my life that are just as important in my recovery. Another one is ?All experiences are opportunities for me to learn and grow from? All day long, throughout my day I can catch myself practicing my learned (Bad) habits. So all day long I use Self coaching to work on breaking these habits. No matter if its a thought that has gone astray or I?m being Impatient and loosening my cool or getting overwhelmed , I make sure I catch myself right on the spot and correct it. In time I will change myself for the better! No matter what your goal may be. As I said we must use this time to work on ourselves, not just ignore what is going on around us. My goal is to come out better than I came in with this DP! A great read is The Power of Self Coaching? This book nails it right down, the bottom line is it?s all up to Us to do the work is we don?t want to have DP, Anxiety or Depression in our lives! Please everyone consider this book it will make a difference in your life! I just turned 43 and have been fortunate to have had the same job for the past 20 years! My life was good for the most part besides my normal Anxiety Which I now am better prepared to deal with now, I?m not about to let this all slip away due to this Temporary Condition.

Ok now for my affirmation? Remember you must believe it in order for it to work and it will take time, but eventually your mind will pick up on it!

"The circumstances that I must deal with right now are only temporary and as time goes by it will only get better and eventually be a distant memory. In the meantime I must remain Patient, Strong and most of all Optimistic. I must learn to accept my present situation as hard as it may be. I must not let the symptoms of this condition trouble me, instead I must learn to tolerate them to the best of my ability. I must not fear this condition nor should I spend time focusing on it and more importantly worrying about it! Most of all I must acknowledge that I am being made stronger by this experience and evolving into a much better person because of it and finding a new appreciation for life and the way in which I now live it ! "

To everyone: Please read my only other post to get a little more background on me... The past 5 months I have had to turn things around in a big kind of a way or I was In deep trouble! I am living proof and I don't say that sarcastically... I go to work everyday and look over 4-5 construction crews and line up upcoming jobs, which under normal conditions can be quite difficult. But now I have to do it being Totally Space out! And I do... The work for me gets my mind off of the DP ( A little... ) and helps boost my confidence that I can still function and that I am the one in control not the DP. Its put up or shut up ( so the saying goes) and I intend to give it all I've got from now on, with the mindset that I am going to get out of this DP very soon, regardless of the stories that I have heard of people having this crap for 5-10-15 Plus years! Last year when I read those post it took the life out of me! Now I tell myself ( Nothing against the one who have had it for so long , which I totally empathize with )but, How do I know how these people have approached this DP? Did they let it get the best of them , did they just hang out waiting for it to go away? Where they aggressive in there approach to beating this condition. And most of all what was/is their mindset? The bottom line is everyones brain chemistry is different and thus recovery times too will all be different... So have faith in yourself!

Here is one last Affirmation to end on? "I reach all goals that I set for myself" , and one of them is beating this DP and I will beat it!!

Well, Thats enough writting for today..

Take Care Everyone!

Scott


----------



## Scott.S

Here is a list of all the affirmations I say on a daily basis... I feel that they are working for me, maybe they can work for you?

Im doing whatever I can to help better myself... Some of these just reinforce what I have been doing and some are designed to help address areas that I need to work on. I think we all can benifit from these... They are based on Axiety issues for the most part. I wrote them myself... you guys can do the same... write ones that will work for you!

Give them a try! I have been saying them daily for the past 4 months, knock them out when you have some spare time, which I know we all have....

I don?t allow Negative thoughts to enter my mind, for they will only hold me back from having the quality of life I so deserve.

I approach all things in life with great optimism and a strong positive mindset.

I make decisions with ease.

I don?t focus on things that are out of my control.

I use self talk to guide me down the right path.

I stay calm and relaxed and in control in all situations.

All habits are learned and all habits can be broken, although it may take time and because it?s not an overnight process I must be patient with myself and know that I will succeed in time!

I reach all goals that I set for myself.

I don?t allow the actions of others around me to get me upset.

I practice self control at all times.

I have a strong willpower, through hard work and determination I can accomplish anything I put my mind to.

I am strong and I will get through all of this!

Before we can change we must have the willingness to do so and I am more than willing to do so.

I practice patience at all times!

I am committed to changing myself for the better.

Every problem has a solution and sometimes I must be patient with myself as I work to find the answer.

I focus on my accomplishments and not my shortcomings.

The happiness of my life is determined by the quality of my thoughts and most of all from within myself and not through someone else!

I will succeed as long as I keep trying! I will never give up!!

I have all the confidence in the world and I very high self esteem too.

All experiences are opportunities for me to learn and grow from.[/color

]I don?t try to control life I let it unfold.

I practice self-awareness on a daily basis to enable myself to stay on the right path!


----------



## DEUSX

My experience with affirmations is that they do not work.

The reason for this (for me) is that they are rational tools for healing an emotional issue. Waste of time in my case.

Emotional issues (negative affirmations so to say...) should be eliminated by proving the ego that the negative affirmation is not true or the consequences are not that bad as the mind is making it up. You can only achieve this by engaging in something what scares you.

If you are afraid to faint (or become insane) in a busy mall you can spend hours in the safety of your house mantra-ing 'I am feeling relaxed in a busy mall'. However, if you do it a couple of times and nothing happens you will prove your negative self that he/she is not right. Or...give ammunition to your positive side to kick the irrational belief out.

Hence, action -> positive affirmation -> negative affirmation will go away.

If you do it rationally: positive affirmation <-> negative affirmation in which negative affirmation will win in the end. Fear is powerful.


----------



## Mark

It all sounds very useful to me.
I will have them tattooed to my eyelids

Scott, you should start a ministry.


----------



## Scott.S

Sure, they are no magic bullet but I think if said enough times you subconscious mind does pick up on it eventually... Yes they are only words but you have to believe in them too!
Most are aimed at self improvement, which I think we all can benefit from.... There is always work to be done on ourselves(its an ongoing process) and I think alot of these affirmations can target areas that can really help someone to live a happier life.
Be it dealing with this DP or Anxiety or Depression.

Affirmations alone obviously are not enough but they are one of many tools that can be used to help better ones situation or circumstances...

Scott


----------



## Scott.S

Deusx, Your right on! One still has to work on the way in which they think or theses would not accomplish a thing. Working on the Negative thought patterns first would be all so important! Once you can get your train of though heading in the right direction then one would be more open to accept the Positive Affirmations... Just remember they are only thoughts or even habits for that matter that have never been challenged. They can be changed for the better. It just takes time and the inner belief that you can do it! We can change our ways, even though it seems almost impossible to do at times.

Emotions come natural and unfortunately we have to scrutinize them at times, if not we can get into deep trouble... I know because I let my emotions get the best of me last year, and I wish I would have noticed when I was not reacting rationally back then but I did not and the end result might have contributed to me getting in this DP state that I?m in..

Scott


----------



## recover

Affirmations work great. I think I got half the way thru by managing my self talk, taking the negative, catastrophic ones out and replacing with possitve counterstatements and affirmations.

Great job Scott. Thanks for sharing.

recover


----------

